# Last day of term



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just been to kids school "Celebration of Success" at the Dusit Thani. Last day of term and a great way to "sign off" for the Summer - well done NCBIS


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Just been to kids school "Celebration of Success" at the Dusit Thani. Last day of term and a great way to "sign off" for the Summer - well done NCBIS


Sorry that I missed it. It's a good school on several levels.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Just been to kids school "Celebration of Success" at the Dusit Thani. Last day of term and a great way to "sign off" for the Summer - well done NCBIS


Us Southern Hemisfere types always find this weird, ending the school year in the middle of the year!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Us Southern Hemisfere types always find this weird, ending the school year in the middle of the year!


Not half as strange as having Christmas in the SUMMER


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Not half as strange as having Christmas in the SUMMER


 Yes, I always though that oukie in his thick red and white suit looked ridiculous in our air conditioned shopping centres


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Just been to kids school "Celebration of Success" at the Dusit Thani. Last day of term and a great way to "sign off" for the Summer - well done NCBIS


We finished at SBS today as well also with a celebration assembly although I would imagine on a much smaller scale to NCBIS.


----------

